# 5.1 sur Apple TV



## Misterjo (18 Mai 2020)

Je souhaite pouvoir bénéficier du son 5.1 en regardant myCANAL. Pour cela j’envisage de remplacer mon Apple TV3 par une Apple TV HDR ou 4K. Mon ampli HC ne possède pas de prise HDMI, vais je pouvoir profiter du son 5.1 en branchant mon Apple TV sur ma télé qui est raccordée via un coax sur mon ampli ? 
Dans l’attente de vos commentaires. Merci d’avance.


----------



## Oizo (19 Mai 2020)

À voir si la TV sort du 5.1 via une source en HDMI (se référer à la notice). Certaines TV ne sortent le 5.1 en sortie optique ou coaxial que via le tuner interne. Les source en HDMI étant en stéréo simple.


----------



## Misterjo (19 Mai 2020)

Merci. En fait je me suis trompé ma télé sort en optique vers l’ampli. Je sais que j’ai déjà eu du 5.1 depuis ma télé, en revanche pour lire un blue ray je dois utiliser la sortie optique du lecteur vers l’ampli. Si j’utilise la liaison de la télé je suis en 2.0


----------



## Oizo (19 Mai 2020)

Misterjo a dit:


> Merci. En fait je me suis trompé ma télé sort en optique vers l’ampli. Je sais que j’ai déjà eu du 5.1 depuis ma télé, en revanche pour lire un blue ray je dois utiliser la sortie optique du lecteur vers l’ampli. Si j’utilise la liaison de la télé je suis en 2.0



Le 5.1 devait certainement être depuis la TNT.

Si via un bluray c'est du 2.0 qui sort, alors avec l'AppleTV ce sera pareil.

Il faudrait ce type de boîtier qui s'intercale entre l'AppleTV et la TV ou sur la sortie HDMI ARC de la TV si elle en est dotée, là il y aura du 5.1 : Adaptateur HDMI ARC Convertisseur audio


----------



## Misterjo (19 Mai 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> Le 5.1 devait certainement être depuis la TNT.
> 
> Si via un bluray c'est du 2.0 qui sort, alors avec l'AppleTV ce sera pareil.
> 
> Il faudrait ce type de boîtier qui s'intercale entre l'AppleTV et la TV ou sur la sortie HDMI ARC de la TV si elle en est dotée, là il y aura du 5.1 : Adaptateur HDMI ARC Convertisseur audio



Bonsoir merci beaucoup je vais tenter.


----------



## Misterjo (20 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir. Quelle différence sur ma télé entre HDMI et HDMI ARC?


----------



## peyret (20 Mai 2020)

Misterjo a dit:


> Bonsoir. Quelle différence sur ma télé entre HDMI et HDMI ARC?



https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=différence+entre+hdmi+et+hdmi+arc


----------



## Misterjo (20 Mai 2020)

Merci, je n’ai pas le réflexe Google, mais j’aurais pu avoir le réflexe Safari. [emoji6]


----------

